# First Shark



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

The family and I went surf fishing right before the storm. Not much luck all day. Then this little guy hit, was not sure I had anything on the line. Figured a catfish. There he was our first shark. Even though he was a miniture teacup, it made the rest of our day worth while.

He sure did swim off like an adult.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome! I bet the kids loved that!


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

We have never seen smiles so big on them.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

That's cool, I've never seen one that small get caught


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well done, dad !


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Great photo!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice. Bring the kids out one night when we go sharking and they will have a blast. Love to meet new people and get folks into sharkin!


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

How fun for the kids..My daughter would have love that!


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks y'all. We might have to take you up on the offer one of these nights.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

i usually catch atleast 1 of those a week on okaloosa island, i will usually show it to the kids playing on the beach and let them touch it before setting them loose


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

That is what I did with my boys. They loved it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is awesome, just look at those boys smile!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That thing is a beast worthy of the 12/0:thumbup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

johnf said:


> That thing is a beast worthy of the 12/0:thumbup:


live with a circle hook through its ass. :whistling:

the kids probably loved it though.


----------

